# Shattered My Screen



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just the glass of my TBolt screen. Any recommendations?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> I just shattered my TBolt screen. Any recommendations?


Amazon.com I guess?


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess I should be more specific...Only the glass is broken. Otherwise it works fine.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Digitizer or outside?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Nmv

You can pick up replacement glass for 60


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Where? My "googling" skills seem rusty. But everywhere I look I only see replacement digitizers no replacement screens.


----------



## haseeb1029 (Jul 2, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Where? My "googling" skills seem rusty. But everywhere I look I only see replacement digitizers no replacement screens.


The digitizer is built into the glass, so when it says digitizer you're buying the glass screen.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you. Do you guys have any places in particular that are reputable?

Amazon seems to have poorly made digitizers and bad third-party retailers. But, the other stuff online I've never heard of before. Any recommendations?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

repairsuniverse.com


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

CC268 said:


> repairsuniverse.com


THANK YOU!


----------

